# How to clean a diesel storage tank??



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I would like to store some tractor diesel here. I am looking at a couple older diesel tanks on stands. How would I go about cleaning them?

Thanks,

Kathie


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Generally they don't need cleaned.
If you're really concerned, pull the pipe and valve and look inside.
My suppliers always say to just screw a new filter on and go......

If it does need a good cleaning, a rinse with five gallons of kerosense would do the trick.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Generally they don't need cleaned.
> If you're really concerned, pull the pipe and valve and look inside.
> My suppliers always say to just screw a new filter on and go......
> 
> If it does need a good cleaning, a rinse with five gallons of kerosense would do the trick.


That would be good news! Guy says it has been empty for a long time. Figure I will poke around on the bottom and look for any rusted out spots. Bring a flash light and hopefully get a look inside. He did say they don't weigh much, so there can't be any fuel left.

Kathie


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^^ Yep, What forerunner said ^^^^


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

If they are on a stand, go take a look at them at night. Shine a flashlight down inside. Look at the bottom from the outside to see if there is any light coming through. He did say that there hadn't been any fuel in them for a good amount of time. 
If there is a small amount of fuel in the tank, thats probably a good thing (means no leaks).


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Diesel has oil in it. If it is had been a long time look at it to see of their holes in it but not likely. Screw a filter that gets water and particulars out of it and you are good to go. When you go to the farm store it is the one that cost more.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

CIW said:


> If they are on a stand, go take a look at them at night. Shine a flashlight down inside. Look at the bottom from the outside to see if there is any light coming through. He did say that there hadn't been any fuel in them for a good amount of time.
> If there is a small amount of fuel in the tank, thats probably a good thing (means no leaks).


That's what I was thinking. Fuel tanks on stands are illegal here now, too much chance of them draining off fuel! Not sure I'd trust an older tank they may hold a lot of fuel but it costs alot to fill them too! I'd want a new tank myself.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I checked it out and grabbed the one that still had a bit of diesel in it. Has a filter (will get a new one) and hose with nozzle on it. Got the guy to deliver it too. Definitely has diesel in it, I smell like it now. :hrm:

Overhead is legal here. I talked to the fuel delivery guy and he was telling to build a stand and stick a 55 gal drum up there. 

Will get it painted and set up. Guy mentioned that I should ground to avoid problems with static electricity.

Kathie


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

What usually happens with tanks that are empty is that they condensate. The water then goes to the bottom with any oils/fuel suspend on top.
The water rusts out the center of the bottom in a line. Its takes less than 5 gallons of water along that bottom to rust them out.
It used to be that when the fuel truck came to a fuel station they would drop 9,000 + gallons of product in the ground and not return for several weeks. Today, with high feul cost they would rather only have them drop 3,000 and come back more often. Therefore the tanks will gather water.
I have people that want me to come and raise the pump in their UST rather than pump out the 4 or 5 inches of water. In a few years I'm back there digging that 10,000 gal. tank out and relpacing it because its leaking into the ground water. The insurance company pays for the whole cleanup through the Federal Super Fund that you and I support.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

The hose is more likely to leak than the tank.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Id treat it with a Biocide They have it at the Rural King there.
The same condensate that could rust the tank will also enable algae to grow in diesel.You don't want to seed the new fuel with the old fuel .
So empty as much of the old fuel as you can out then flush with a bit of E-85 to get any remaining water out then treat with biocide.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Keep it in the shade or put a cover over it to reduce evaporation loss.


----------



## meradean1229 (May 8, 2015)

I have a 200 gal storage tank that was used to store used burnt oil. How do I clean the tank so that it is suitable for diesel fuel?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What do you mean by "used burnt oil"?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> What do you mean by "used burnt oil"?


I'm guessing old used motor oil.
It can be filtered and mixed with diesel


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Agreed, BFF......just wanted to clarify first.

If it had used motor oil in it, just put the new filter on and go.
If there was a question as to residual particulate, five gallons of gasoline run through before filling with diesel would take care of it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm guessing old used motor oil.
> It can be filtered and mixed with diesel


Don;t do this with tier 4 motors, the used oil screws up the sensors and plugs the particulate filter.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

I have cleaned tanks by putting stones or bolts inside and rolling the tanks around.
I did this with a tractor tank that I removed because the fuel line kept clogging.
It worked, no more clogs.


----------

